# 2008 Audi TT 3.2 6MT Turbo build.



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

I thought I would start this thread. I'm a little late as my car is already built for the most part , although not finished and always adding some sort of parts. 

Here are the specs:

2008 Audi TT 3.2 6MT

034 Motorsports Stage 2 Turbo Kit (Including 034 Short runner intake)
034 Motorsports Track Density Engine mount
034 Motorsports Track Density Tranny mount
034 Motorsports Track Density Dogbone mount
034 Motorsports Adjustable Front End links
034 Motorsports Adjustable Rear Sway bar
034 Motorsports Adjustable Rear End Links
034 Motorsports Subframe Collars
034 Motorsports Track Density Shock Mounts
034 PL34 Loader (great for switching tunes)
Fluidampr VR6
RaceWare head studs
Millek Non-Res Catback (more like axle back now)

Billstein PSS10's
KW MagRide Delete kit

Defi 60MM White RacerBoost Gauge
Innovate Wideband MTX-L

ECS Stainless Steel Brake Lines
Endless RB650 Fluid
GLOC R10 Pads (Front and Back) Track
GLOC GS1 Pads (Front and Back) Street
Adams Rotors G4000 Track
Team Dynamic Pro Race 1.2 PowderCoated in Black 17x8
BFG Rivals 255-40-17

Waiting to go on car:

Oil Cooler (Mocal sandwich and Mocal 21 Row cooler)
Water/Meth Snow Performance Stage 2 Boost Cooler 

Still to order: 

Stage 3 034 Kit (Injectors, MAF, Fuel Surge, 044, fuel rail and convert fuel to return)


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Suspension install:










Brakes/rotors/rims:











Engine at idle:


https://vimeo.com/177416288



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks amazing! I have only done Calabogie a couple times, do you get out there often?


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

I go very often. I'm instructing there this Saturday. 

I can't really lap too hard until I get my oil cooler in though :-(.

Are you from Ottawa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm in the GTA, so usually hit Mosport frequently and autox.

I'd like to get to Calabogie again this year, I just don't really know the different groups out there for lapping. Last I was there was for ChumpCar earlier this year.


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

CarbonRS said:


> I'm in the GTA, so usually hit Mosport frequently and autox.
> 
> I'd like to get to Calabogie again this year, I just don't really know the different groups out there for lapping. Last I was there was for ChumpCar earlier this year.


Here is the group I run with and the schedule: 

http://www.1morelap.ca/schedule.html


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Cool, thanks!

I'll see if I can make one of these, that is fairly cheap track time.


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

They will get someone to sit with you the first couple of laps to make sure you aren't a newbie, once they know you are good to go you will be out on your own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

8JVR6 said:


> I can't really lap too hard until I get my oil cooler in though :-(.


What kind of oil temps are you seeing on track?


----------



## GHOS7 (Jul 25, 2016)

This is the exact type of thread I've been hoping to see. Subscribed!


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

pal said:


> What kind of oil temps are you seeing on track?


A leisurely lap shot up the temps to 240. This was a single easy lap. 

I'm too chicken to see how hot it will go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

8JVR6 said:


> A leisurely lap shot up the temps to 240. This was a single easy lap.
> 
> I'm too chicken to see how hot it will go.


240 is not bad and once you start to push, it would be interesting to see how the system copes. On the a stock TT RS I regularly see 240-260°F after a solid 20 minute session on 80-90°F days. 260 is def on the high side and I need to start looking for a better oil cooling solution. Running Race Gas additive seems to help lower temps by about 8-10 degrees; likely due to lack of timing pull from knock events.


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Time to get this thread going again. 

Stage 2 was great. Overall the kit has worked perfectly. 

Time to go to Stage 3. 

034 Fuel Surge Tank with 044 pump
034 Billet Fuel Rail
034 FPR housing with 4 bar regulator.
750 CC injectors
034 Slot style 85mm housing with slot MAF
Snow Performance dual stage W/M
Setrab SLM oil cooler
INA Aluminum Baffled oil pan.
Schimmel Metal water pump with lightweight pull.

Will post some pics as I start tearing it apart and putting it back together. I will want to clean my engine bay as I lost my belly pan mid-summer. It's so damn tight in there.


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stage 3 is awesome! Welcome!

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

Can you post dyno info and tuning info as in who tuned it and the results. Otherwise its lacking a lot of meat in the build.


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

abacorrado said:


> Can you post dyno info and tuning info as in who tuned it and the results. Otherwise its lacking a lot of meat in the build.


Will do. 

I'm currently running the 034 Motorsports tune. I haven't dynoed the car yet as there aren't any awd dyno in my area. 

I'll make sure to get it dynoed next summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

8JVR6 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I'm currently running the 034 Motorsports tune. I haven't dynoed the car yet as there aren't any awd dyno in my area.
> 
> ...


I'm running a very similar setup. Make between 450whp on 91 oct on 034 mustang dyno. And seen 615whp on race gas other dynos...

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

korben007 said:


> I'm running a very similar setup. Make between 450whp on 91 oct on 034 mustang dyno. And seen 615whp on race gas other dynos...
> 
> -Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


How much boost for the 450 whp on 91? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

8JVR6 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I'm currently running the 034 Motorsports tune. I haven't dynoed the car yet as there aren't any awd dyno in my area.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Although my understanding is it is better to tune it and get dynoed on a fwd dyno by disabling the haldex. Less chance of damage to the awd system due to mismatched wheel speeds burning up the rear clutch packs in the haldex


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

8JVR6 said:


> How much boost for the 450 whp on 91?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About 18psi

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## korben007 (Apr 21, 2010)

abacorrado said:


> Thanks. Although my understanding is it is better to tune it and get dynoed on a fwd dyno by disabling the haldex. Less chance of damage to the awd system due to mismatched wheel speeds burning up the rear clutch packs in the haldex


This strictly depends on the type of Dyno most Mustang dynos you don't have to worry about it since the drums are chain link

-Avantwerks Audi Customization Specialist


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

8JVR6, did you get the oil cooler installed and tested on track?


----------



## Turbo Johan (Aug 2, 2016)

8JVR6 said:


> Will do.
> 
> I'm currently running the 034 Motorsports tune. I haven't dynoed the car yet as there aren't any awd dyno in my area.
> 
> ...



Just pull Fuse 8 and run it as FWD.
You can dyno it 2wd with no problems.

Nice build.
Do you have more pics from the build?
I'm starting about same build in a few weeks.

Johan


----------



## 2.0Maybe (4 mo ago)

8JVR6 said:


> I thought I would start this thread. I'm a little late as my car is already built for the most part , although not finished and always adding some sort of parts.
> 
> Here are the specs:
> 
> ...





8JVR6 said:


> I go very often. I'm instructing there this Saturday.
> 
> I can't really lap too hard until I get my oil cooler in though :-(.
> 
> ...


 What modifications did you make to the transmission if any and also around how much hp were you making?


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

Damn back from the dead. Well umm, I've completely changed my setup since I started this thread. I'd say I was making around 400-450whp on the stock transmission no problem. Currently at just over 800whp on a Don Octane Gearset.


----------



## 2.0Maybe (4 mo ago)

8JVR6 said:


> Damn back from the dead. Well umm, I've completely changed my setup since I started this thread. I'd say I was making around 400-450whp on the stock transmission no problem. Currently at just over 800whp on a Don Octane Gearset.


Thanks for the response ! do you have a IG I have many more questions ?


----------



## 2.0Maybe (4 mo ago)

8JVR6 said:


> Damn back from the dead. Well umm, I've completely changed my setup since I started this thread. I'd say I was making around 400-450whp on the stock transmission no problem. Currently at just over 800whp on a Don Octane Gearset.


 Also do you have a full build list by any chance ?


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

2.0Maybe said:


> Thanks for the response ! do you have a IG I have many more questions ?


My username here is the same as my IG.


----------



## 8JVR6 (Oct 31, 2013)

For the tranny, just an 02Q , stainless shift forks, Wavetrace, Don Octane 02Q Synchro 1-6 gearset. Sachs RCS200 for a clutch. I don't have a full build list, it would be pretty long to compile. You can ask me anything on IG.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## dalotissac (6 d ago)

its lacking a lot of meat in the build.






Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin​


----------

